# Cree a NIteRider Minewt? (picture)



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

*MiNewt Now Has Seoul (beamshots)*

*UPDATE*

*Minewt now has a Seoul !! And a lot of light*

*See below*

I posted this on CPF too, but thought there might be someone here who could offer some thoughts.

I bought the Nite rider Minewt LED and it will be fine as is for commuting, however, I began to wonder how difficult or possible it would be to "upgrade" the 4W LED to a Cree.

The LiIon batter pack does have some sort of circuitry that protects it and has a HIgh, Low, and Flash mode. It provides 6V when charged.

I took apart the Head unit to see the LED and the board to determine if this was feasible. When on, the LED draws 3V.

http://www.envsafety.com/MiNewt%20Board.htm

Now for the part I really need help with. Given the attached picture, can anybody tell me if a Cree or SCC led could be a replacement here? I figure since the battery is 6V LiIon and the LED is drawing 3W it must be a regulated step down board and not a boost (duh). Other than that what do you think?

I hope the answer is not "only way to find out is to try it" I tried to make the picture big enough with enough detail so that it might give someone with more knowledge enough detail to help.

Thanks much.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

The XRE package will be a complete PIA to try and swap in there, but AFAIK, the SSC package shouldn't be a huge deal. Just isolate the electrically positive slug of the LED and solder it right in there. Basically, the LED gets squished between an optic (note the use of a squishy o-ring at the big end) and the casting.

Good luck


----------



## brum (Dec 19, 2004)

GMF said:


> The XRE package will be a complete PIA to try and swap in there, but AFAIK, the SSC package shouldn't be a huge deal. Just isolate the electrically positive slug of the LED and solder it right in there. Basically, the LED gets squished between an optic (note the use of a squishy o-ring at the big end) and the casting.
> 
> Good luck,
> -Damon


If the heatsink base is tied to the emitter, but its probably anodized, no prob there. The Minewt only uses one emitter, so that even decreases the chance of any problems with the negative slug. But thats something you'd have to measure yourself to be sure. A SSC P4 or Edison KLC-8 would be pretty simple to replace, just double check the electrical paths for closure.


----------



## p97z (Dec 19, 2006)

As long as the goop that provides the thermal transfer between the LED and board is not epoxy, you should be able to put an SSC P4 in there easily. Make sure the optic lines up before you solder the new LED in it’s place. The SSC sits a little lower then the existing Lux III’s so you may need to shim it up to get the right focus. Also the beam pattern can be off if the LED isn’t centered. 

Don’t use a CREE because it probably won’t work at all with the existing optic.


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions. I do think that the SSC is the better bet. Looks like a SSC and Some AAA will be ordered and then a lot of finger crissing.

The reflector is very deep and should work pretty well with the LED. I hope

Wish me luck.

Also if anyone has some more thoughts like "Don't do it, you'll ruin the light" or "should work" great let me know


----------



## p97z (Dec 19, 2006)

Don't AA it... Just use some thermal paste and solder it. If you AA it, you will never get it back off.

Oh, and post some before and after pictures.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Just for the record, i have taken a Minewt apart, for whatever that is worth. I think it'll be a grand upgrade, but i would still recommend putting some sort of electrical insulator on the slug of the SSC LED. Likely nothing will happen if you don't, but i'd be wary of electrically connecting the housing to + when i'm sure things are designed to be more - oriented.

4 screws, swap the LED, add some more thermal goop, and bolt it back up.

Let us know how it works :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelierider (Mar 3, 2007)

I was just at an bike industry trade show in MN a couple of weeks ago and saw next years minewt. The rep said it was twice the brightness and had a longer burntime on the same battery. He also said when they start selling the new model they would offer an upgrade to existing owners of minewts. I believe you have to mail it in and they will do it for a small fee. He didn't tell me what LED it was but I'm pretty sure it was a seoul. It was ALOT brighter than the current one. 

for what it's worth


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

*Modify or Wait*

Thaks for that wheelierider. Now what do I do? MOdify it myslef or wait until the facotry can do it and keep the warranty?

I suppose if it happens soon enough I should wait. But seems like this should be a simple LED solder in job.


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

*MInewt Now has Seoul*

I bit the bullet and order a P4 U bin Seoul and put it into the Minewt.

WOW

This thing puts out a lot of light. I wish I had a way to measure it but I did take some before/after beam shots. If anyoen has a Minewt you know that there is a little blue glow on both the head and the battery to indicate its charge. The Seoul is so bright it almost washes the blue light on the head.

I went outside and compared it to my DiNotte 5W LiIon which used to be brighter than the MiNewt. Not anymore. The Minewt will now make an amazing second light on my helmet to compliment the DiNotte on the handlebars. The light has an amazing throw and not big rings. See the pictures. They were done on a digital about 4 feet from the wall. 1/4 sec 5.6f. The beams look a little less than round because of where/how I was holding it. It is still a nice round shape.

It does get warmer than the origianl 4W led, so cooling will be important.

Hope you like the results. I sure do. Now to do some runtimes at high and low.


----------



## napwest (Jul 29, 2005)

*Nice Work!*

Hope you like the results. I sure do. Now to do some runtimes at high and low.

I am looking forward to your run time info I have a couple P4-q's on order for my dual Minewt.
Did you use the Arctic Alumina Adhesive? Any tips?
Did the Minewt O-ring absorb the small height difference?


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

*Runtime on High*

I just finished the first runtime on high.

Ran for 2:45 when the Red Light came on. This indicates that approximately 15% of battery is left. I kept it running until it automatically shut off at 3:35.

So, not too bad. IIRC the runtime with the old 4W was right around 3:15 so now it is much, much brighter and get the same runtime. I will run it on low (which still seems brighter than the old 4W high) and see if it can hit 6+hours.

I did not use AAA I did use the AA thermal paste thhough. The board has a hole through the center, the LED sits on this hole and a small post from the housing goes through this hole and the LED sits right on the post that acts as a heat sink. If you own a soldering iron and two eyes, anyone can do this swap.

All in all, I would say a very worthy upgrade. I will post outside beamshots tonight so you can see the throw.


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

What is your source for the P4s? Link?


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

*Outside beam shots*

I purchased the LED from the SanwichShoppe (www.theledguy.com) but they are available for cheaper from people like Wayne at Elektrolumens. I needed the AA too so to save on shipping I ordered it all from SS.

Now on to the beam shots. The fence is about 40 feet away pictures taken on digital 2 sec 5.6f:

First up the Dinotte 5W:









Next up, the MiNewt with the SSC P4:









Compare that with my NR Storm HID:









Now for the set up, DiNotte 5W on bars and MiNewt SSC on helmet:









I love the combination. Would like to hear what others have to think. Given that I can get 3.5 hrs easily out of the MiNewt on high or 6.6 hrs on low combined with the 6 hr runtime of the DiNotte 5W LiIon, this should be a great set up for the 24 hr races, group night rides, and simply commuting to work.

*Update* I charged up the NiteRider since it did not seem right. It is now more representative of the light that it gives out. The LED ooks brighter in the hotspot but that has more to do with the reflector and that it is a throw monster. The HID still gies a brighter and wider beam.

Hope it inspires.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2004)

ZipMTB said:


> I purchased the LED from the SanwichShoppe (www.theledguy.com) but they are available for cheaper from people like Wayne at Elektrolumens. I needed the AA too so to save on shipping I ordered it all from SS.


Nice pics.



> Hope it inspires.


Yes it does.


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

Great job! I've been inspired to upgrade my newt. One question that comes to mind is how the die is attached to the light body. Looking at the photo of the circuit it looks like the electrical connections are what holds the die on, is that right?


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

RobW said:


> Great job! I've been inspired to upgrade my newt. One question that comes to mind is how the die is attached to the light body. Looking at the photo of the circuit it looks like the electrical connections are what holds the die on, is that right?


That is exactly correct. the LED is soldered on to the board. No AAA is used or needed. the board has a hole in the middle that the heat sink goes through and makes direct contact with the LED. just put a dab of AA on the LED.

Good luck.


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

ZipMTB said:


> That is exactly correct. the LED is soldered on to the board. No AAA is used or needed. the board has a hole in the middle that the heat sink goes through and makes direct contact with the LED. just put a dab of AA on the LED.
> 
> Good luck.


Beauty! Thanks for the info Zip. I'll post up my results once my led gets here...


----------



## wolfbeast (Sep 11, 2006)

Could you post what exactly you bought and pictures of what exactly you did along with product links. I want to try this on my MiNewt Dual. THNX


----------



## achesalot (Nov 8, 2005)

Thats great stuff man. But I can't believe that one Seoul P4 (or the modded MiNewt + DiNotte for that matter) is brighter that your Nightrider Storm HID. 

Is something wrong with your HID possibly? Either the battery is low or the lamp is way past its useful life?


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

wolfbeast said:


> Could you post what exactly you bought and pictures of what exactly you did along with product links. I want to try this on my MiNewt Dual. THNX


Pretty simple really:

Here is the LED:
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_52_85&products_id=942

And some AA:
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_39&products_id=170

Some solder wire, a solder gun and away you go.



> Thats great stuff man. But I can't believe that one Seoul P4 (or the modded MiNewt + DiNotte for that matter) is brighter that your Nightrider Storm HID.
> 
> Is something wrong with your HID possibly? Either the battery is low or the lamp is way past its useful life?


I ageee. The last time I used the HID was in December and it did seem more dim than it should. I am going to recharge the battery and give it another chance to hold up its honor.

Either way, the combo really is nice. The MiNewt with the SSC has such a bright beam and great throw that it makes a perfect headlamp. THe 5W DiNotte provides a noce spill.


----------



## achesalot (Nov 8, 2005)

Yes. That looks like a nice combo indeed


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

*HID does hold it's own*

I charged up the HID and took another picture. It's working fine and the pictures above have been updated to reflect the real light and beam of the HID.

Thanks for the push achesalot


----------



## wolfbeast (Sep 11, 2006)

I am order these 2 items, but while I'm there has anybody changed the reflectors to a different flood angle? And are the reeflectors acvailable on this same website?

This is my first project, would somebody send me a picture of theirs and how you use the AA?

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_52_85&products_id=942

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?cPath=48_39&products_id=170


----------



## achesalot (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for the update Zip. The combo still puts out a lot of light next to the HID. But the HID has a nice even distribution. Keep up the killer work!

Wolfbeast and others: have you checked out this source for Seouls which are available on stars and at a really cheap price w/free shipping: (and at least they specify the bin).

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1445

Wolfbeast: you probably want Arctic Alumina Adhesive or Arctic Silver Adhesive if you want to fasten the stars or emitters to your light body (Adhesive is the keyword here)

_Edit. I guess in ZIPMTB's MiNewt mod, just the emitter is used (no star) (and as somebody mentioned, you can just use regular AA to insulate and let the solder hold the emitter in. Sorry if I misled you... I got confused as to which thread I was in for a minute there._


----------



## Movemint (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.arcticsilver.com/instructions.htm


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

wolfbeast said:


> I am order these 2 items, but while I'm there has anybody changed the reflectors to a different flood angle? And are the reeflectors acvailable on this same website?
> 
> This is my first project, would somebody send me a picture of theirs and how you use the AA?
> 
> ...


I can't help you on the reflectors, although The Sandwich Shoppe has many different reflectors you might look into.

Regarding the AA, just take one of the units apart and see what they did. This is what I did and realized just how simple this mod was going to be. You will see some white goop (be careful not to get it on you fingers. It seems like the AA can spread everywhere. I flet like a the ********). Just a VERY smal dab on the back of the LED and solder it in. It will make contact with the post on the heatsink/head unit.

I was a little aprehensive at first, but once you look at it you will realize that this is about as simple as it gets.

Good luck!


----------



## Panter (Nov 13, 2006)

*New MiNewt?*



wheelierider said:


> I was just at an bike industry trade show in MN a couple of weeks ago and saw next years minewt. The rep said it was twice the brightness and had a longer burntime on the same battery. He also said when they start selling the new model they would offer an upgrade to existing owners of minewts. I believe you have to mail it in and they will do it for a small fee. He didn't tell me what LED it was but I'm pretty sure it was a seoul. It was ALOT brighter than the current one.
> 
> for what it's worth


I wanted to upgrade my MiNewt with an S4 led as well, but I thought I check with NiterRider about the upgrade. So I called the HQ, but they did not know anything about a new brighter MiNewt, and especially not about an upgrade kit. They did mention, however that they are working on a new LED light brighter than their HID, so probably a triple or quad Cree or S4.

Do you have maybe a contact from NiteRider or maybe from the industry trade show you attended in MN? Can you maybe help us, when the new MiNewt will be available, and if they will really sell an upgrade?
Many thanks


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

*NIteRider is mum*

I know you were asking wheelierider, but thought I would let you know that I too contacted NR and asked about upgrades. I specifically asked about an LED upgrade to the Minewt and their engineering dept. said that they did not have anything that they could, or were willing to tell me.

I know this voids any warranty, but what the heck, for a few bucks this thing rocks now.

Just do it.


----------



## wheelierider (Mar 3, 2007)

Panter said:


> I wanted to upgrade my MiNewt with an S4 led as well, but I thought I check with NiterRider about the upgrade. So I called the HQ, but they did not know anything about a new brighter MiNewt, and especially not about an upgrade kit. They did mention, however that they are working on a new LED light brighter than their HID, so probably a triple or quad Cree or S4.
> 
> Do you have maybe a contact from NiteRider or maybe from the industry trade show you attended in MN? Can you maybe help us, when the new MiNewt will be available, and if they will really sell an upgrade?
> Many thanks


Maybe they don't want to talk about it. I don't know if they are afraid it would make people want to wait and not buy the current stock of lights or maybe they want to have a bit product release when it's ready. The rep showed me the light at his tradeshow booth. He powered it up and we compared it to the regular one. He wouldn't tell me which LED it was using, just that it was twice as bright and had a slightly better burn time.


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

Just got done with mine, this is just a silly simple conversion. It's brighter than my Surefire 5 watt led light. This conversion rocks! I may get another Minewt and convert it then run one on the bars and the other one on the helmet.


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

*Congrats*

Congratulations. Although, that may be an overstatement. As you said, it is almost too easy and the results are fantastic. For the price of a Minewt ($125 on sale) and a few bucks for the LED I can't think of a better light for the $$, given the output.


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

ZipMTB said:


> Congratulations. Although, that may be an overstatement. As you said, it is almost too easy and the results are fantastic. For the price of a Minewt ($125 on sale) and a few bucks for the LED I can't think of a better light for the $$, given the output.


Thanks! Output is great, not to mention a nicely engineered heatsink/body.:thumbsup:


----------



## napwest (Jul 29, 2005)

*Minewt Reflector upgrade*



wolfbeast said:


> I am order these 2 items, but while I'm there has anybody changed the reflectors to a different flood angle? And are the reeflectors acvailable on this same website?
> 
> The 20mm X 18deg reflector sold here solves the spot problem.
> It is a perfect replacement.
> http://www.quickar.com/lenses.php?session=K8xKjEI2


----------



## QuickRelease (Jun 16, 2006)

*Seoul P4 for the original MiNewt - Upgrade?*

Greetings, I have an original MiNewt, and after a search, I found that the Seoul P4 emitter pretty much drops right in. This mod was done back in March, and with the speed of advancements being made with LEDs, I am wondering if there is a better, or brighter, or more efficient emitter available for this application. Any takers?

Thanks, QuickRelease


----------



## tolleyman (Mar 5, 2006)

Did you do the swap yet, I am interested in the results, I also have a minewt I'd love to upgrade.


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

The upgrade was done months ago. Did you see the pictures a few posts above?

Remember that this upgrade was done with an original MiNewt and not the latest version.

It is oh so simple to do and have used it for 24 hr races and simple night rides. I still an happy with the results.


----------



## Hughoce (Mar 10, 2009)

I've just completed this mod on the original minewt x2 and I have to agree the light output is amazing, around 500 lumens on high and low is still brighter than the original on high
I used arctic ceramique for the thermal compound and maybe I didn't do it properly because unlike what ZipMTB found, mine actually runs cooler than before.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Hughoce said:


> I've just completed this mod on the original minewt x2 and I have to agree the light output is amazing, around 500 lumens on high and low is still brighter than the original on high


It will be nowhere near 500lm. 200 is probably over optimistic too. The current minewtx2 is 150lm.


----------



## Hughoce (Mar 10, 2009)

sorry I mean the minewt x2 dual, the seoul p4 puts out 240lm @ 1A
The minewt puts out a bit more than 1A. 
I've got a 270lm cree flashlight and the headlights washes it out


----------

